# A Gibson Showroom in T.O. ???



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone aware of the Gibson Showroom in Toronto ???

http://www.epiphone.com/news.asp?NewsID=984


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Yea. I found out about it when I did the LoR thing. They held the launch party there. It's a small setup. A room with the electrics hanging on the wall. An open room with a small stage for showcase events. Nothing too fancy. Apparently there are offices in there somewhere. It's over by King & Dufferin on the South side of King. That picture from your link is pretty much the entire place. Got to play their Vegas semi-hollow when I was there. That guitar is a direct shot across Languedoc's bow and it's got potential. If only it was a little longer in the scale length it'd be a sweet alternative for that Phish-like singing tone.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Is that what that place is? I work near there in the summer and was wondering. Every time I went by there it was locked up, no signs indicating hours of operation or even what was in there. I thought it was just offices.


----------

